# Yet another spathe



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

This one opened up today 



















Still waiting on the zukalii to open up. Tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice pontederifolia! Is that your sand,peat,compost soil mix?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah that's the mix I have been using. I have been thinking about switching to aquasoil for a while to see how the plants do.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

very nice! i gotta ask though. how does the soil mix stay in the net pot without falling through the sides?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

coco tek liners. They're coconut fiber made into a small pot.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

oh, doesnt look like you have em in


----------

